# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  ivee, personal, voice activated, bedside assistant, Interactive Voice Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Interactive Voice Inc.

"ivee: Talking to Your Home is No Longer Sci-Fi" on Indiegogo

"ivee Sleek: Wi-Fi Voice-Activated Assistant" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

living with ivee

Published on Jan 9, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ivee Voice - Talking to Your Home is No Longer Sci-Fi

Uploaded on Sep 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Order an Uber using ivee Voice!

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> ivee partners with Uber to allow users to order rides simply by speaking.

----------


## Airicist

ivee Voice - Talking to your home is no longer sci-fi

Published on Mar 14, 2016

----------

